# Sync and Snapchat (please don't laugh)



## Infermost (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So after a bunch of problems and a TON of research I have solved all but 2 problems I can't seem to find or figure out and I'd love your help, please.

I keep getting a sync error with Google. Without this I have no access to my contacts and you can imagine how difficult that can make life.
The screen reads: Sync error. Sync is currently experiencing problems, It will be up shortly.
It's been just over a day now. Yes I have gapps,

The other (kinda less important thing is Snapchat. When I hold down the record button to take stupid videos it acts as if I stopped holding the button down after about 2 almost 3 seconds. Couldn't find anything on that.

I am running Milestone 2. Everything works as far as I can tell.

Sorry if I sound like a newb, but I am when it comes to this. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Infermost (Jul 23, 2013)

bamp for great victory


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried deleting your Google account and logging in again? If not, I'd try that. Sometimes sync seems to be a Google server side issue, but if it's happening that consistently... Try that.

Snap chat: lol, I was/am having that same issue. Try changing the video settings in snapchat to low and try again. I'll look at a logcat at some point to see if I can see what it's doing.

Also, look up snapshare, an xposed framework mod. Kinda cool.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

